# time to play



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

ok i have a 2005 GTO A4 i am running a 13.6 with a intake and cut outs now i have drag radials to help get better traction but it is time to get some more mods i want to break down into mid to low 12's and i need some ideas that people have done to get them in that time frame :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05ls2gto said:


> ok i have a 2005 GTO A4 i am running a 13.6 with a intake and cut outs now i have drag radials to help get better traction but it is time to get some more mods i want to break down into mid to low 12's and i need some ideas that people have done to get them in that time frame :cheers


get a slp flywheel. this will get u up to 4000-6000 rpm range a lot quicker than stock. and a few more hp ie cat back, chip, some headers. and it will not hurt to get a banshee ram air hood with heat extractors. take your FRC off for the 1/4 mile. hope this help some :cheers


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> get a slp flywheel. this will get u up to 4000-6000 rpm range a lot quicker than stock. and a few more hp ie cat back, chip, some headers. and it will not hurt to get a banshee ram air hood with heat extractors. take your FRC off for the 1/4 mile. hope this help some :cheers



What kind of "Chip" is there? I want some more mods after my intake/exhaust/shifter/tires but can;t think of much more. What is FRC also? :cool


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> *What kind of "Chip" is there?* I want some more mods after my intake/exhaust/shifter/tires but can;t think of much more. What is FRC also? :cool


Chips cannot be added to the computer. You''ll have to get a handheld programmer or a laptop or desktop with LS1edit, LS2edit (if it ever comes out), or a similar program for tuning. Personally, I don't know crap about tuning so I'm gonna have it dyno tuned by a professional once I finish my mods.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Longtubes, cat back, custom tune, and a stall!! :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> What kind of "Chip" is there? I want some more mods after my intake/exhaust/shifter/tires but can;t think of much more. What is FRC also? :cool


FRC = fuel rail covers


----------

